# Water heater quote given to customer. They told us we were "crazy". Are We?



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Boss and I were doing service work yesterday. We got a call from a customer who wanted a water heater replacement, so since they were only a mile from the shop we told them we would drop by to take a look at their set-up.

They had an old 65 gallon, electric, in the basement and a floor drain a few feet away. We told them a 50 gallon would be more than sufficient enough and quoted him $1300.

This would include: 50 gallon bradford white electric, unions, piping, fittings, new ball valve, shop supplies, Permit & labor and proper disposal of the old heater.

This guy exploded! Told us we were robbing people without a gun! We kindly explained that we have overhead and need to make a profit. This guy could have simply said "I will get back with you". Even if he was lying.

We were polite, we did not charge him a service call (Which we almost always do) and we never tried to pressure him into the sale.

Was our price that high?? Does this sound somewhat competitive?

I know every region can vary. We are located in Ann Arbor, Michigan. Population of over 100,000 and we have a major university. Plus our trade in this particular municipality is regulated tighter than nuclear weapons.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

So much of pricing is regional. You'd probably be escorted from the home by shotgun if you tried to get that here but that may be right in the norm where you are. We just have too many guys off of CL with nothing but a broken truck that'll put a water heater in for a hundred bucks. I blame everybody else but me.







Paul


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

It's a little high for where I'm at in Florida. But we don't have basements most of our residential heaters are in the garage and easily accessable. I can tell you that the last attic install I did was more than that.


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> So much of pricing is regional. You'd probably be escorted from the home by shotgun if you tried to get that here but that may be right in the norm where you are. We just have too many guys off of CL with nothing but a broken truck that'll put a water heater in for a hundred bucks. I blame everybody else but me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same problem here. Also the big orange box store sells a 40 gallon electric for $250 with a big sign stating installation available starting at $197. Home owners think that means they can get a permited install with new shut off valve and expansion tank for $447. I tell them go for it, but you might want to hang on to my card!


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

Wouldn't you be required to take out an electrical permit too? And then have a licensed electrician wire it?

I know here they want an electical permit to install new furnace or boiler, & thats only 110v.

Very few electric water heaters around this area. But $1300.00 seems high, to me anyway. No fume pipe or gas pipe hook ups. But like what was said, depends on where you are located.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 7, 2012)

No wonder your boss dropped everything and ran over there....

At those prices I would drop everything too.


----------



## incarnatopnh (Feb 1, 2011)

The best I could get for that job in central NY is around $850 to $900. Very cut throat around here and not well regulated. Alot of handy hacks around here.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I charge too much for water heater installs, but the units last to 15 years, so what the heck. Plus it takes time and energy to install one.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Don The Plumber said:


> Wouldn't you be required to take out an electrical permit too? And then have a licensed electrician wire it?
> 
> I know here they want an electical permit to install new furnace or boiler, & thats only 110v.
> 
> Very few electric water heaters around this area. But $1300.00 seems high, to me anyway. No fume pipe or gas pipe hook ups. But like what was said, depends on where you are located.


Electrical Permit is not required when we swap out an electric water heater. Unless the wiring needs to be extended or updated/upgraded. They are informed BEFORE installation, that a licensed electrician may be required as well....which they are responsible for paying.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

rocksteady said:


> You'd probably be escorted from the home by shotgun if you tried to get that here


Geesh!


----------



## user7551 (Oct 21, 2011)

By some standards on here its whatever you think your worth. How much u paying for the heaters there


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Not high at all, in the chicagoland area you could find the price from anywhere from $900.00 to $1,500.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Sounds about right to me.
Out here in Idaho, the small shops are getting about $800 to $1000.
The franchise shop's go for $1250 to $2000. +

I once had to sell a 50 gallon electric for over $2200 ( that was the flat rate book price ) I was working for a national franchise shop here in Idaho. There was a few code up grades required, but I felt like I mugged the customer.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

wyefortyfive said:


> They had an old 65 gallon, electric, in the basement and a floor drain a few feet away. We quoted him $1300.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

I would get about 900 for that job. My expenses are far less than most so your price sounds right.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Shouldn't we be a little more hush hush with our prices? 

I do think $ 1300.00 for an elec. W/H (even down in a basement) is a tad on the high side. Unless it was a very difficult install; re-doing water lines, adding valves, re-circ. pumps, etc.


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Shouldn't we be a little more hush hush with our prices?


We are very open with our prices. We add the numbers up and whatever they are, they are. If someone wants to do the same thing for less or more....that is just fine. We do not haggle or negotiate.

As far as wholesale price, if any customer really wants to find out what "We pay" for our supplies...I am sure it would not take much effort. 


Now Tommy, If you do not want to talk about your prices or your costs, hey-Don't!
I'm not going to twist your arm. But nothing wrong with comparing notes, even if they can be sensitive. It is at every member's discretion here if they choose to disclose anything.

I am not too worried about it on here (PZ) because I am sure that the Mod's do a great job at booting the DIY'er. 

We are not concerned about losing business or being confronted about our profit margin by someone who was lurking around PZ.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> Boss and I were doing service work yesterday. We got a call from a customer who wanted a water heater replacement, so since they were only a mile from the shop we told them we would drop by to take a look at their set-up.
> 
> They had an old 65 gallon, electric, in the basement and a floor drain a few feet away. We told them a 50 gallon would be more than sufficient enough and quoted him $1300.
> 
> ...


Hey buddy I hear ya. I'm on the east side of MI in Macomb county. Im getting around 700'plus permits on a good day. I'm starting to find out theirs no money in water heaters anymore because of that damn Craigslist :furious: I get calls for water heaters all the time were people tell me why would I pay you 700 plus permit fees when guys on clist will do it for 500 bucks. That's the problem these days people don't care as long as its cheap until they get burned them its poor them the big bad unlicensed Craigslist guy screwed me over.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Mr Plumber said:


> Hey buddy I hear ya. I'm on the east side of MI in Macomb county. Im getting around 700'plus permits on a good day. I'm starting to find out theirs no money in water heaters anymore because of that damn Craigslist :furious: I get calls for water heaters all the time were people tell me why would I pay you 700 plus permit fees when guys on clist will do it for 500 bucks. That's the problem these days people don't care as long as its cheap until they get burned them its poor them the big bad unlicensed Craigslist guy screwed me over.


 





That's what I'm talking about. It's a new economy. Down here in FL there were 1000's per year of homes being built during the 1980's and 1990's. All that has ground to a screeching halt. So what are all those un-employed new construction plumbers doing to earn income? Not to mention the electricians, slab guys, block masons, roofers, etc,..? Many are on the Craigs List. 

I had a lady call me and ask me how much to test and re-certify a backflow. I told her $ 50.00. She says, "OK, I'll call you back." She never did. Are you f--king kidding me? I heard there is some guy testing backflows for a city around here for $ 25.00!!!

I don't know about you guys, but I'm not slammed.


----------



## plumsolver (Apr 7, 2011)

*permit??*

I might sound like one of those guys but here in Canada in the stix I've never heard of any of the companies I've worked for getting a permit for an electric hwt exchange. Is there anyone from the north tell me is this a U.S. thing or maybe larger municipalitie require one?


----------



## plumberkc (Jun 23, 2011)

$1500 is what a lot of people pay here in Kansas City.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*whatever the market will bear*

I did not hear wether this included a thermal expansin tank and prv valve?? if you had mentioned them he probably would have kicked out out the door....

your price is what Ben F charges around here, not including the prv and themr tank... Ben F sticks to their prices and wont budge an inch, so 
they get kicked out quite often.... but they wear nice shirts with flags on them and pink booties when they go in your home..... thats worth something...



there is a place in town called Aqua systems that has started to sell heaters... their prices a re listed on a flyer in their water softener stores... you can get a bradford white 50 electric for 899...


I am a tad bit cheaper than that, but I have low overhead
but I also still get low balled by the cheesey craigs list guys..


I would rather be doing this kind of work over waiting for the phone to ring so I can have the opportunity to bid repairs on Grandmas crawl space full of
crap..........oh boy now that sounds like fun work :yes::yes: 


depending on where you are located in the USA, the 
economy will dictate what you will be able to get.
and its your decision as to what you are willing to work for ...



so once the fellow threw you out the door ,
where did you go from there???


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Master Mark said:


> I did not hear wether this included a thermal expansin tank and prv valve?? if you had mentioned them he probably would have kicked out out the door....
> 
> your price is what Ben F charges around here, not including the prv and themr tank...
> 
> ...


Micky D's to chow down on the Dollar Menu !:laughing:


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thermal expansions are not required here UNLESS there is a backflow preventer after the meter. You do not see this on most residential here.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

Here in the Charlotte area a new 50 gal elec with expantion tank would run anywhere from 800 to 1700 depending on who ya call.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

That doesn't sound high at all. Like everyone else in here said, it depends on where you live. Typically a 50 gallon electric is ~1000 for us. We recently had a lady that did something similar to us. She asked for a price on a 50 gas high recovery. We quoted her somewhere around 2100, after our guys had the old one out and new one ready to be soldered in she decide to squawk about the bill. Lady said she got a price from a few companies for 1500, my boss told her to get them to do it we'll pull the heater and cap the lines. She ended up letting us finish the work. My boss called up pretty much everyone he knew to get a price and none of them knew that the heater cost $987. Her hubby was a doctor btw and she had a brand new 60,000 suv in the driveway....


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

504Plumber said:


> That doesn't sound high at all. Like everyone else in here said, it depends on where you live. Typically a 50 gallon electric is ~1000 for us. We recently had a lady that did something similar to us. She asked for a price on a 50 gas high recovery. We quoted her somewhere around 2100, after our guys had the old one out and new one ready to be soldered in she decide to squawk about the bill. Lady said she got a price from a few companies for 1500, my boss told her to get them to do it we'll pull the heater and cap the lines. She ended up letting us finish the work. My boss called up pretty much everyone he knew to get a price and none of them knew that the heater cost $987. Her hubby was a doctor btw and she had a brand new 60,000 suv in the driveway....


 
Power Vent??? if that's the case i just got a quate of $1,200.00 out the door at my supply house


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Power Vent??? if that's the case i just got a quate of $1,200.00 out the door at my supply house


No power vent. 65,000 btu 50 gallon gas heater.


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

around $1100 for same install here in Wisconsin, Milwaukee area...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wyefortyfive


 The first thing to understand is no one gets every sale from every job so expect a no once in awhile. My question is why should a customer care what your overhead is or costs you? That is the company’s problem and not the customers. Frequently the plumbing company will try to justify the price to the customer and only ends up debating, defending, and begging to get the job.

More front end work is necessary to discover motives, moods and personalities. What is driving the sale? Is it warranties? Is it the manufacturer? Is it professionalism, experience, or service? Is there mutual respect, trust and rapport? Why did that customer choose you to call? What turned them on to call you? Why is price such an issue or concern from a professional?

Often a price is given too fast before any discoveries are made. The only thing that is certain is the water heater is leaking. Is the customer ready, willing, and able to do business with you?


----------



## user8031 (Dec 14, 2011)

UPDATE:

The owner of my company informed me earlier this evening that the same guy who became irate with us over our quote, called to apologize!!!!

By the way..I found out that I do not have all of tomorrow off as planned and to show up at the shop around 9 A.M., load up the heater and head on over there!!!!!!! Boss will pull permit first thing Monday and schedule inspection.

Freaking A!:yes: 

Off to bed.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The owner of my company informed me earlier this evening that the same guy who became irate with us over our quote, called to apologize!!!!
> 
> ...



Now that's awesome. Who knows, perhaps he was having a bad day or maybe other expenses were nagging at the time too.

Go have a good day tomorrow and make some money - take a coffee in for the HO while you're at it.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

wyefortyfive said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> The owner of my company informed me earlier this evening that the same guy who became irate with us over our quote, called to apologize!!!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like he called around and found out y'all were cheaper, or his wife put him in line.


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Sounds like he called around and found out y'all were cheaper, or his wife put him in line.


me thinks it was the wife:laughing:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow what an opportunity to discover information that is useful to the company. Say Mr. Client what changed your mind and why did you decide to use me? Ask this when you have completed your job.

Here is how it is useful. You have many customers that will change their mind. I like to make statements such as this to my customers; Mr. so and so would you like to know why more people use me for this exact job? The feel, felt, found example is perfect for so many of our customers. Once you discover the reason why this fellow chose you, you have discovered a perceived value to him or his wife that other customers are sure to share. People love real stories that have real names that they can relate too.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> That's what I'm talking about. It's a new economy. Down here in FL there were 1000's per year of homes being built during the 1980's and 1990's. All that has ground to a screeching halt. So what are all those un-employed new construction plumbers doing to earn income? Not to mention the electricians, slab guys, block masons, roofers, etc,..? Many are on the Craigs List.
> 
> I had a lady call me and ask me how much to test and re-certify a backflow. I told her $ 50.00. She says, "OK, I'll call you back." She never did. Are you f--king kidding me? I heard there is some guy testing backflows for a city around here for $ 25.00!!!
> 
> I don't know about you guys, but I'm not slammed.


 
Tommy

Excellent post and you are 100% correct that it is a new economy. It has evolved over the past 30 years to the state it currently inhabits. That is why we must do business in a different way than we have done in the past. Call volume has declined which has decreased the opportunities to a minimum for some companies. It is essential to learn to make the most out of every opportunity. Defining making the most out of every opportunity does not have to equate to high dollars or high pressure. I am defining it as closing 90-95% of the calls verse 60%. It necessitates that the plumber suggest necessary repairs that will occur in the next 12 months. It means we must communicate effectively with our clients so they understand our proposals and it is a natural conclusion to use me.

You can be slammed doing 1-2 calls a day


----------



## Boudreau's (Jan 21, 2012)

Unfortunatly i live in nova scotia where pricing is much lower but my last bill for changing an electric 40 gallon water heater was 517$ wish i could get away with charging more


----------



## plumber666 (Sep 19, 2010)

Boudreau's said:


> Unfortunatly i live in nova scotia where pricing is much lower but my last bill for changing an electric 40 gallon water heater was 517$ wish i could get away with charging more


How much of that is for materials? That seems waaay cheap.


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

Sounds about right for here in CT.

You win some you loose some. 

I'd rather be the most expensive guy in town rather than the least expensive.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Richard Hilliard said:


> Tommy
> 
> Excellent post and you are 100% correct that it is a new economy. It has evolved over the past 30 years to the state it currently inhabits. That is why we must do business in a different way than we have done in the past. Call volume has declined which has decreased the opportunities to a minimum for some companies. It is essential to learn to make the most out of every opportunity. Defining making the most out of every opportunity does not have to equate to high dollars or high pressure. I am defining it as closing 90-95% of the calls verse 60%. It necessitates that the plumber suggest necessary repairs that will occur in the next 12 months. It means we must communicate effectively with our clients so they understand our proposals and it is a natural conclusion to use me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*not me*



AWWGH said:


> Sounds about right for here in CT.
> 
> You win some you loose some.
> 
> I'd rather be the most expensive guy in town rather than the least expensive.


 
I would rather be right in the middle. :yes:
it seems to be the best place cause you dont get called
a crook too often for being too high, 

some companys prices in our town are 
like of " legendary folk lore" , and no one will call them
because the stories about them seem to spread like wild fire....... 



I think if you are in the middle
your name is usually held in high regard 
with lots and lots of people referring you to their freinds
.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Tommy

You have hit the nail squarely on the head. Today’s economy forces us to become more customer focused. Do not get me wrong I loved the years 1978-1990 when all I had to do was answer the phone and show up some time in the next two weeks. I then did the job and sent a bill, waited 2 weeks and received payment. Those were the days my friend where business ran itself with little business acumen and the money flowed.

I do not envy business owners today. I do not envy taking the risks that are present in today’s business concepts. I do not envy the typical business owner that have to seek behavior changes in their employees to bolster an image of being more than just a plumber, HVAC, or electrician.

The worst part of all this is that there are so many trainers out there that give all kinds of advice from raise your rates ,train your people in sales and then teach fear or manipulation methods to get a person into a truck and making money quickly. A business person’s head is spinning from all the different directions he or she is pulled. Then we wonder why sales training does not stick around for long with our companies.3 different trainers and 3 different ways that are similar in concept yet so far apart in methodology our heads spin.

The first thing to do is be human and start having conversations with your client to understand what turns them on and why they want to get the things they want done.

Tommy if you send me your email address I would love to get together and have a meeting of the minds for an hour or two. We can discuss the basics of a sales strategy that will allow any training you decide to seek to stick around for longer than a bath. Be prepared, it seems that time moves quickly and an hour becomes 3. It is exciting, fun, and will enhance your personal life in ways that you cannot imagine.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

We routinely charge that amount for that size electric, an 80 will go a little over $1400, and a 40 will be around $1050, and a 50 will be around $1200...


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Richard Hilliard said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy
> ...


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

ckoch407 said:


> Tommy plumber said:
> 
> 
> > Ditto. Way overdue for a webinar!!!
> ...


----------



## Qball415 (Nov 20, 2010)

Count me in Richard.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

count me in as well:thumbup:


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Please send me your email address and I will send information to you regarding the date and time.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Over the weekend I have given this a great deal of thought. I would like to tender an invite to ALL members of Plumbing Zone including those who have a dissimilar idea or opinion than what I hold. I would like to extend an olive branch to those who have a bad taste in their mouths from past experiences with other sales organizations. I ask that you not interfere with the conference and restrain your questions until the presentation is concluded. I am quite confident you will discover that this is not traditional sales that others offer. 

The presentation will give you ideas to help keep the training that you already are presently engaged with, have experienced, or want to receive in the future. Frequently the training loses luster and is wasted. This will give you the basics to keep it flowing and allow you to keep your integrity at the same time. It is free and no commitment is asked from you. This is not about convincing, persuading, or manipulating you to a sales program or moving to the dark side. It is unequivocally intended to give more insight and a different point of view that will enhance your everyday life activities.


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

I'm in


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

Heres how Id price it. Tank 400 supplys 100 so 500 parts tops 300 install 150 permit Total 950 I would feel good at this price. I know my prices are on the low side. I think a lot of people would blow off 1300 on this job. 
If you are charging 1300 or more then I think you need to be in catagory of very professional clean uniforms , clean trucks profesional dispatch. I think you can get more that way. But a little one man shop soley a service company 
probebly isnt going to get that much. The shops here that charge the most are the ones with great big ad in phone book and advertize on the radio. They might get 2 grand for such jobs. Its kind of like taking your car to the corner mechanic or going to the car dealership. price on a job could cost double


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Sounds good Richard

Start a new thread so we can follow it easier

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

Count me in,thanks.


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

sounds interesting, I'm in.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm in Richard. 
As far as WH installs go I'm probly one of the lower in PZ but I don't do inspections and we don't have to do the expansion tanks. But I try to get on average 625sh to 650sh tax and all on a 40 gas. But I have to hook it on. Working on getting more profit out of this thing though.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm in too:thumbsup:


----------



## court (Dec 14, 2011)

I do very little residential here in Kansas City but we have a few residential customers. The last 50 electric we did I charged $1100. We are a union shop and still make money at this price. 

Just like anything prices are driven by the economy period! The more out of work plumbers there are the more residential service work will be done by them as opposed to you because they can do it cheaper plain and simple.

What I choose to do instead of fight the pricing war is spend more time building relationships with my customers. They know they are going to get a great job at a fair price and for some reason they like me! : ) That eqauls more future business for me. I also find that the folks that look for the lowest price are the ones that pay the worst!


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

For a permited water heater install I would say you were about right. We get right at $950. with out the cost of permit and with no helper needed. That is for either an AOSmith or Bradford White water heater.

We also guarentee the water heater for 6 full years. That is for anything, pilot light goes out, quits heating or a full replacement, no charge to the customer.

That has allowed us to sell a lot of water heaters where others have a lower price quoted.


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

court said:


> I do very little residential here in Kansas City but we have a few residential customers. The last 50 electric we did I charged $1100. We are a union shop and still make money at this price.
> 
> Just like anything prices are driven by the economy period! The more out of work plumbers there are the more residential service work will be done by them as opposed to you because they can do it cheaper plain and simple.
> 
> *What I choose to do instead of fight the pricing war is spend more time building relationships with my customers. They know they are going to get a great job at a fair price and for some reason they like me! :* ) That eqauls more future business for me. I also find that the folks that look for the lowest price are the ones that pay the worst!


That idea will only get you so far, I know because I'm the same way. In an economy like this most don't care if you're the nicest guy on the planet and there's alot of plumbers who will do a great job for a hell of alot less than $1100. Let's face it, installing an electric water heater is about as simple as it gets. There's no way in hell I could get that kind of momey for a 50 gal. electric here in northeastern wisconsin. As a matter of fact I just gave a quote of $630 for an A.O. Smith 50 electric installed and didn't get it. The economy may be better in your area where you can justify your prices but in my area it is literally dog eat dog and the prices are suffering horribly.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

Wow. I live in the wrong area apparently lol. With the water heater, parts including a new ball valve but no expansion tank you're looking at $350 for material. No permits needed here. To properly dispose of a tank take it down to the scrap yard and get $20. You're looking at $250 for labor. That's for a gas or electric. Let's face it they take close to the same amount of time. You can get more for a powerventer. Around here $1300 is way high for a 50 electric.


----------



## court (Dec 14, 2011)

Titletownplumbr said:


> That idea will only get you so far, I know because I'm the same way. In an economy like this most don't care if you're the nicest guy on the planet and there's alot of plumbers who will do a great job for a hell of alot less than $1100. Let's face it, installing an electric water heater is about as simple as it gets. There's no way in hell I could get that kind of momey for a 50 gal. electric here in northeastern wisconsin. As a matter of fact I just gave a quote of $630 for an A.O. Smith 50 electric installed and didn't get it. The economy may be better in your area where you can justify your prices but in my area it is literally dog eat dog and the prices are suffering horribly.


We do very little residential. At $630 by the time you pay a guy fair wages plus vehicle I would be doing it for cost. Sure if you are a one man band you could do it for that but if you have any overhead and a employee doing the work I would rather let the truck sit at the shop.


----------



## Evelse (Feb 2, 2012)

I had a property management company I used to work for try and get me to install water heaters for $50. They tried telling me it was better than sitting at home. I explained to them that I wasn't sitting at home waiting for their call. And it also would be better to sit at home. The economy is rough around here too but that was ridiculous. Needless to say I no longer contract with them.


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

By the time you go and see what you need, get the water heater draining and go get and come back with your heater ( unless its a 50 electric which we carry ). You will have more time than just the install time in it.

So we base our price on 3 to 4 hours depending on location. Plus I sell the fact that for 6 years that heater is covered for any repairs up to and including replacement at no cost.

Lots of people like that.


----------



## CentralPlumbing (Jan 22, 2009)

I think that is a fair price. We would probably charge something similar here in Albuquerque. Usually customers that argue about price just need to be educated on what is actually takes to install a water heater to make is SAFE and to meet LOCAL CODE requirements. They need to know why a LICENSED PLUMBER, and not a handyman or some work for peanuts orange box store subcontractor is the best choice when installing an appliance that has the potential to KILL you or BURN down your home. I have an article on my website which goes into detail about this stuff. 

What you need to know before installing a water heater in Albuquerque


I love explaining all this stuff to them and if they still say no then I wish them good luck and leave.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

AndrewTheScot said:


> By the time you go and see what you need, get the water heater draining and go get and come back with your heater ( unless its a 50 electric which we carry ). You will have more time than just the install time in it.
> 
> So we base our price on 3 to 4 hours depending on location.  Plus I sell the fact that for 6 years that heater is covered for any repairs up to and including replacement at no cost.
> 
> Lots of people like that.


I take it you're not selling AO Smith.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I am reading a lot about my area is different or my customers are different. What is different about YOU?We see that your price is essentially the same so what else is different about you than the others?


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

Just started to sell them again. They promised that they were better than in past years. Normally we install Bradford White, great heater.

Tankless we install Rinnia or Navian


----------

